# Trailer tires wearing out fast, HELP!



## ravrav7 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have an 18ft shallowsport on a single axle trailer. The boat makes the trailer tires wear uneven and fast. Should I move up to a dual axle trailer? I just replaced the tires 6 trips to galveston, and today they are worn down again. Seems like the boat makes the trailer sag when loaded? Why would they sell a single axle trailer if the boat really could use a dual? Thpughts and suggestions are needed! Thanks ray. I am in jamaica beach for the weekend and dont think the trailer will make it back to sugar land without new tires.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

I think you got something else going on here. I'm thinking your axle may have shifted and isn't tracking square to the tow vehicle. They put 20 ft Shoal's on single axle trailers. Something's wrong. Look at axle alignment 1st.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I wouldnt think the trailer would be overloaded unless the boat was full of water. Maybe you got an issue with your axle like not lined up straight, bent or something of that nature. Are the tires wearing evenly? Maybe a bad batch of tires. I've never owned an 18' Shallowsport but I know I've never seen one with dual axles under it. I would break out the measuring tape and make sure everythings lined up properly.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravrav7 (Jul 30, 2007)

I can see the wheels have a slight camber to them when the boat is on the trailer. It sure looks like it tows straight.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

How are the tires wearing? Are they both wearing on the inside? Are the tires properly inflated? There should be a tag on the trailer to show you the carrying capacity & then look at the boats weight to see if its overloaded. Do you have pics of your tires?


----------



## ravrav7 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Tires*

They are wearing on the inside, a bit less than half the tire. Any revomendstions of a place to take it in the morning? I an near galveston. Can have pics in the am


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree the trailer is out of alignment. If it is tracking straight, most probably the axle is bent in the middle and both tires are scrubbing sideways as you pull it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

ravrav7 said:


> They are wearing on the inside, a bit less than half the tire. Any revomendstions of a place to take it in the morning? I an near galveston. Can have pics in the am


Sounds like the trailer axle was bent while backing up. If you can inspect the axle and find it bent (use a piece of string or even fishing line. place a block under each end and measure along the axle to know for sure), you could hook a strap or chain to a tree or pole and gingerly put pressure on it until it appears straight. Not the best way to do it, but it might help enough to get it home and a new/repaired axle back under it.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

If you are coming from Houston, right over the causway, there is a trailer place on the left, dont remember the name of it but you cant miss it.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

You need a new axle.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

horizon


----------



## ravrav7 (Jul 30, 2007)

Any place open today?


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not sure if theyre open today or not but Triple D Axles in Santa Fe off Hghwy 6 did a heck of a job on my trailer for a good price. He only has tje square galvanized axles in stock. If this is what you need he can take care of you. I had his card but seem to have misplaced it. You can look em up on the web though. Good luck.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravrav7 (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like I am getting a new axle assembly. Thanks for the help


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Its probably a McClain trailer, they are in Houston too. Give them a call, 800-747-3059.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

The trailer shop on Galveston Island is Horizon Trailers. I have heard very good things about them from other 2coolers. They are located on I-45 and Harborside. It's the first exit when you come onto the island, then turn left under the bridge. Can't miss it!


----------

